# Meyer mount for a YJ



## johnst44 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys, Im looking for a Meyer Classic mount for an '94 YJ. Anybody got one? any leads on someone who does? Thanks [email protected] ....John


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Did a quick search on ebay and found this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/87-9...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Search around craigslist in your area, you can probably find something cheaper used.


----------



## johnst44 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hubjeep;848174 said:


> Did a quick search on ebay and found this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


Thanks Hubjeep, I need the hoop style.....been searching craigs list and ebay all afternoon....LOL


----------



## slapshotmike24 (Apr 26, 2004)

As far as I know they do not make a tube mount for a YJ wrangler. I have done much searching on the topic and have only come up with the classic style permanent mount. And those mounts ar $1500 at that. Somebody correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

You are right. There is no newer style mount for the Myers on a CJ. I just picked up a 7' Power Angle for mine, that mounts on the front Frame. I am looking to make Quick disconnect plugs for the Lights so I can get everything off easier in teh Summer time..


----------

